# I think OBS could benefit of more encodeing options



## wigumen (Jul 19, 2014)

H.246 is fine, but it has major issues with latency. This is ofcorse not a problem if your doing a live stream to twitch or what ever, but its horrible if you want something thats sorta instant. Maybe some quicker codec's like google's VP8 or similar ones would be nice.


----------



## Sapiens (Jul 19, 2014)

Additional codecs will be supported in some fashion in OBS Studio, but probably never in OBS1.  In the meantime you could try tune=zerolatency at the cost of visual quality.


----------



## wigumen (Jul 19, 2014)

Sapiens said:


> Additional codecs will be supported in some fashion in OBS Studio, but probably never in OBS1.  In the meantime you could try tune=zerolatency at the cost of visual quality.



Thats great to hear! Sadly we have tried the tune = zerolatency trick, but theres still quite a significant amout of lag


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jul 28, 2014)

In my experience VP8 is a much slower codec to encode with than H.264 is except if you're using the real-time deadline setting (and even then it's slower than H.264), but otherwise this would be pretty nice to see in the rewrite :)


----------



## Boildown (Jul 28, 2014)

What's your topology, and what delay have you measured with and without the zero-latency tune?  Just curious.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

There's a one second built-in delay for audio buffering.  It's adjustable via a configuration option in basic.ini, [Audio] section, BufferingTime=[audio buffering time in milliseconds].

the INI file is location:
mac:  ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/basic/basic.ini
linux:  ~/.obs-studio/basic/basic.ini

Also we actually already have full FFmpeg output, but it's not implemented in to the UI yet.


----------



## wigumen (Jul 30, 2014)

Jim said:


> There's a one second built-in delay for audio buffering.  It's adjustable via a configuration option in basic.ini, [Audio] section, BufferingTime=[audio buffering time in milliseconds].
> 
> the INI file is location:
> mac:  ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/basic/basic.ini
> ...



Can this variable be edited in the windows version?


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

"Scene buffering time" in advanced for the original windows version.  Does the same thing.


----------



## Tom Mihel (Aug 12, 2014)

Sapiens said:


> Additional codecs will be supported in some fashion in OBS Studio, but probably never in OBS1.  In the meantime you could try tune=zerolatency at the cost of visual quality.


Really good to hear this! A slight delay in sound took place, indeed, but thanks to Jim it is easy to adjust it as you like.


----------



## dping (Aug 19, 2014)

wigumen said:


> H.246 is fine, but it has major issues with latency. This is ofcorse not a problem if your doing a live stream to twitch or what ever, but its horrible if you want something thats sorta instant. Maybe some quicker codec's like google's VP8 or similar ones would be nice.




Not sure what they use but Valve's in-home streaming uses around a 50-800Mb/s at 1080p30fps or 720p 60fps to which it is near instant display, sub 60ms delay...  Again, I know that doesn't have anything to do with OBS, just thought I would give you some food for thought.


----------

